# NAT Type problem?



## 86nicholas12 (Nov 20, 2006)

If someone could please help me that would be awesome.

Ive been having this problem when testing my internet connection on my PS3. I have the 60gb and ive tried connecting to my Linksys WRT54GS v5 router wirelessly and wired. 

When I go on the web browser it works fine. Then when I try to sign on either for the Playstation Store, Friends Area, or to get Online on a game like Need for Speed Carbon it always says timed out.

I test my internet connection on the PS3 and everything works until it gets to NAT Type. When it gets to NAT Type it says NAT Type: Failed. Under that it says Connection to Playstation Network Failed.
Here are some pics of my router settings:


----------



## jimmyMLT (Apr 10, 2008)

i got the same problem you have and dont have any idea what to do about it. The weird thing is mines gone from working fine to just suddenly changing. Instead of failed it should come up as either type 1, 2 or 3 which is how strict your system is.


----------

